# Equipo completo - Ayuda y asesoramiento



## AlexCC (1 Jul 2022)

Buenas Noches.

Bueno, voy a ver si me podéis ayudar con la configuración y elección de componentes para mi PC. Así como consejo y asesoramiento en varios temas y dudas que tengo..

Espero que @FerentZ  aún quiera ayudarme, y que viendo que Breixo vuelve a estar por aquí, a ver si también se apunta y me ayuda, porque es un tema largo y denso.

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Me da igual la tienda. Más que un presupuesto, quiero la mejor elección de componentes, aunque luego tenga que comprar en distintas tiendas, porque no lo tienen todo en una.
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: Gaming 1440p, Cine, Series y multimedia en general,
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* No tengo uno fijo, pero tampoco quiero un disparate. Algo coherente y razonable
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI/NO. En principio NO.
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... Tamaño me da igual. Aspecto, prefiero un aspecto elegante y bonito (cuanto menos rgb y leds, mejor). Y con un frontal Mesh (o con puerta frontal) para un gran flujo de aire.
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es 1440p, de momento..
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? Posiblemente, pero no es mi prioridad.
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*? NO
¿Quiero periféricos? Sí
Necesito los siguientes periféricos: Ratón, teclado, alfombrilla, headset, monitor, silla, SAI, etc. De todos modos voy a detallarlo más en el hilo, porque algunos ya están escogidos, gracias al compañero Fer.
Quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución... Un monitor de 1440p 27”, que más o menos ya tengo elegido gracias al compañero Fer. Pero también acepto sugerencias.

Antes de empezar, me gustaría aclarar que quiero evitar en todo lo posible las marcas Corsair y MSI, por problemas graves que he sufrido con ellos. Esto vale para todos los componentes, periféricos, etc. Ah no ser que hubiese una que estas marcas tuviesen algo excepcional que ninguna otra marca tiene. Entonces lo valoraría, pero en principio, nada de estas marcas.

Otra cosa, cuando me deis las opciones o me cambiéis cosas que a he escogido, por favor, argumentádmelo y explicarme el porque de todo. No es porque no me fie eh. Es porque así yo también voy aprendiendo más y no volver a repetir el error, escogiendo otro producto que igual tendría ese problema que vosotros me explicáis. Por ejemplo: Pues mira, en vez de ese SSD que has escogido, pon este otro por este motivo y este otro motivo. O coge esta RL en vez de esta otra, porque esta que te propongo yo, tiene todo esto mejor. O la que yo he escogido tiene algún defecto. Son solo unos ejemplos eh.


*PLACA BASE:* Asus ROG Strix B660-F con DDR5 https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b660-f-gaming-wifi-model/
Sé que con este chipset no puedo hacer OC a ese procesador, pero lo escojo igualmente porque tiene unas frecuencias de stock bastante más altas que las versiones no K. En frecuencias base, hay más de 1Ghz de diferencia, aunque en las frecuencias turbo la diferencia es menor. Pero sobretodo para jugar, si que me interesan una frecuencias de stock más altas.

*CPU Intel 12700K* o KF (Con la intención de vender este y cambiar a un Raptor Lake cuando salgan. Si salen buenos, claro).

*Refrigeración CPU:* Me gustaría una AIO y no tener que entrar en customs. Y a poder ser, de 360mm o 420mm. Prefiero la de 420mm, pero todo dependerá de la caja también. También me gustaría que incorporara la posibilidad de hacerle mantenimiento (añadir o cambiar liquido refrigerante, etc.), pero eso es algo opcional o secundario. Recordar que como en todos los componentes, las luces, rgb, led, etc. Para mi, en mi elección no tienen ninguna importancia

He estado mirando e informándome un poco, y he visto estas que me parecen interesantes. A ver cuales me recomendáis o si preferís alguna otra que yo no he visto y que no he puesto en esta mini lista.

EK-AIO Elite 360 D-RGB (Es push and pull, pero dudo de que sea compatible con LGA1700)
Artic Liquid Freezer II 420
Kit RL Alphacool Eisbaer LT 360
Kit RL Alphacool Eisbaer HPE ED 360 (No he conseguido ver la diferencia entre este “ED” y el anterior)
Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360
Kit RL Alphacool Eisbär Pro Aurora 420 Negro
Be Quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm
Kit RL Fractal Celsius+ S36 Dynamic
NZXT KRAKEN X73 RGB 
Bueno, estas son las que yo he visto así por encima y que me parecen interesantes. Aunque de 420, que es mi prioridad, solo he encontrado 2 modelos. A ver que opináis vosotros… Si 360, si 420, si alguna de estas o alguna otra que yo no conozca y que sea mejor opción.

*RAM: *Mi idea aquí, es poner máximo 32GB (Un pack de 2x16GB) de DDR5. He estado mirando, las que mejores latencias ofrecen, son las G.Skill Trident Z5. Concretamente he mirado estos modelos (incluso he hablado directamente con la marca en Taiwan):







El problema que veo, es que cuesta encontrar estos kits con estas frecuencias altas y estas latencias “bajas”. En Amazon hay algunos, pero a unos precios bastante altos.

El único que he conseguido encontrar en una tienda española, es este kit: https://casemod.es/ddr5/66546-gskill-trident-z5-rgb-ddr5-6400-cl32-kit-dual-de-32-gb-plateado.html

Y en una conocida tienda Alemana, las he encontrado 20€ más caras: https://www.caseking.de/en/g.skill-trident-z5-rgb-ddr5-6400-cl32-32-gb-dual-kit-silber-megs-261.html.

EDIT: Estos 2 packs de 6400Mhz CL 32 ya no valen, porque al hacer el cambio de placa, esta solo soporta hasta 6000Mhz. Pero los otros packs de 5600 CL28 y 6000 CL30, siguen valiendo. Lo dificil sigue siendo encontrarlos.

Una vez más, aunque me gustarían las versiones sin RGB y en negro, estas en gris y con RGB son las únicas que he podido encontrar. No sé si vosotros sabéis de algún sitio donde encontrarlas. Si no, pues las escogería en gris y con RGB, que remedio…

*SSD PRIMARIO (S.O. y programario básico):* Aquí me gustaría optar por un Gen4. Lo que no sé si de 500GB o de 1TB. Yo he estado mirando, y en principio, el que me gusta más es el Samsung 980 PRO. Pero a ver que opináis vosotros. Si es que hay algún modelo mejor o que. Por ejemplo un WD Black 850 o un Kingston K3000, ambos Gen4 también.

*SSD SECUNDARIO (Juegos y alguna tontería):* Lo mismo que antes, en principio escogería el Samsung 980 PRO, pero esta vez dudo entre si 1TB o 2TB.

Sé que ahora los juegos no aprovechan las velocidades de los NVME, por lo que con unos Gen3 seguramente iria sobrado. Pero he visto que Microsoft ya ha lanzado el DirectStorage y que ya es cuestión de tiempo que los desarrolladores de juegos los vayan implementando en sus juegos. Así que me parece una compra más “inteligente” o de futuro, comprarlos ya Gen4. Que os parece?

*HDD ALMACENAMIENTO:* Pues nada, aquí me gustaría poner un HDD tradicional, para almacenar grandes archivos, multimedia, etc. También he estado mirando, y lo que más me convence es poner un WD RED de NAS. Como aquí no busco la velocidad pero sí la resistencia, la durabilidad, etc. He pensado que igual uno de NAS me proporciona una vida más larga y por tanto una mayor seguridad o fiabilidad. Y he estado pensando en uno de 4 o 5TB, ya que veo que quizá es el punto más óptimo en cuanto a precio o relación Centimos/Gb. Que opinais?

*HHD EXTERNO (Para copias de seguridad importantes y críticas):* Aquí no tengo ni idea, pero a ver que me recomendáis, que tenga unas características parecidas a un WD RED para Nas, pero externo. Como aquí sólo van a ir copias de seguridad de documentos y cosas importantes, no creo que requiera de una gran capacidad. Creo que con uno de entre 2 y 4TB estaría bien. A ver que opináis vosotros. Pero como en el anterior, prefiero uno que destaque por su fiabilidad y durabilidad, que por su capacidad.

*GPU: *Mi idea es ir a por una RTX 3080, para jugar sobrado a 1440p ahora y durante unos años, porque tengo la intención que las nuevas RTX 4000 van a salir muy caras (Aunque luego matizaré esto, en el apartado de la fuente). Lo que no tengo ni idea es que modelo comprar… Si saliera en stock una FE en la web de Nvidia, me la compraría sin pensar. Pero el tema es que los modelos de las ensambladoras son bastante más caras. Entonces que me recomendáis? La que encuentre en oferta? Incluso si es una Zotac, por ejemplo, es mejor que una FE? Y lo más importante, que modelos me recomendáis evitar?

*FUENTE-PSU:* A ver, aquí hay dos temas o dos opciones. Una opción que compre la fuente para esta combinación (12900k + 3080), con su margen de seguridad, claro. Y la otra opción que sería comprar ya una preparada para las futuras RTX 4000, por si salieran muy buenas en cuanto a rendimiento y no muy caras. Por otro lado, me preocupa que comprar ahora una fuente de esas características, porque seguramente de aquí a que salgan las RTX 4000, ya habrán salido muchas y mejores fuentes con el conector PCI 5.0 e incluso preparadas para el ATX3.0.

*Recuerdo que no quiero nada Corsair ni MSI.*

En el primero de los casos (12900k+3080), por lo que he estado mirando e investigando, yo me decantaría por una Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum o una Be Quiet Dark Pro 12 Titanium, porque me gusta mucho esta marca y la calidad que tiene. Pero me echa un poco para atrás los “solo” 5 años de garantía. Por lo que igual me iría más a una Seasonic Prime PX Platinum o una Seasonic TX Titanium (La nueva, que creo que salió en 2020 o 2021).

Lo que no sé, es que potencia me recomendaríais con esa configuración. Voy a los 1.000W directamente? O con 850W voy sobrado? Y bueno, si en vez de estas, me recomendáis algún otro modelo de otra marca, pues comentádmelo también. No sé si una EVGA, una Thermaltake o lo que creáis vosotros.

Y sobre la segunda opción, pues lo que me recomendéis vosotros. Si es mejor comprar justo ahora y más adelante cuando haya más fuentes de nueva generación, si cambio la gráfica, cambiar las dos, grafica y psu.

*CAJA:* Bueno, conforme las preferencias que he comentado al principio, yo contemplo estas cajas que encajan con lo que quiero y para que me cuadre todo el hardware:

Be quiet! SILENT BASE 802 Window Black (Me gusta pero creo que no accepte RL de 420)
Fractal Design Define 7 Negra (Creo que acepta 420 bien y tiene puerta delantera para cuando necesitas mayor flujo de aire)
Fractal Design Define 7 XL Dark Tempered Glass Negra (Para no jugármela con las dimensiones, los radiadores, etc. Y también tiene la puerta delantera para un buen flujo de aire.
DARK BASE PRO 900 Orange rev. 2 (La que más me gusta, pero está a un precio prohibitivo! No sé que ha pasado, pero yo recuerdo ver esta caja por 200 y pocos euros, y ahora esta incluso por más de 300€ en algunos sitios).
En relación con las cajas, quisiera también comprar ventiladores de 14mm extra para tener un excelente flujo de aire. Prefiero un poco más de ruido y una buena ventilación, que no al revés. Para este caso he pensado que para las cajas Be quiet comprar los Silent wings 3 High Speed PWM o unos Pure Wings 2 High Speed PWM, que dan mayor flujo de airo (CFM) a cambio de un poco más de ruido y un poco menos de presión estatica. Y si escojo una caja Fractal, unos Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM. O me recomendáis alguna otra marca o modelo, independientemente de la caja que escoja? Cuales?

También un HUB de calidad (en caso que la caja no lo traiga) para conectar bastantes ventiladores.







*Bueno, en cuanto a componentes, creo que esto es todo. Creo que no me dejo nada. Así que vamos con los periféricos, extras y dudas varias.


MONITOR:* Bueno, esto está prácticamente decido, gracias al amigo FER. En principio escogeré una AORUS FI27Q-X 27 LED IPS QHD 240Hz G-Sync. https://www.gigabyte.com/es/Monitor/AORUS-FI27Q-X

Pero si me queréis dar algunas opciones alternativas, estaré encantado de mirármelas. Mis exigencias para el monitor son estos:

Para gaming: Alta tasa de refresco (No hace falta que sea uno TOP a 360Hz), bajo tiempo de respuesta, Gsync, etc.

Para multimedia: Panel IPS de calidad, buenos negros, buen contraste, buen brillo, etc.

Otro requisitos: Que tenga una relación de aspecto 16:9 (No quiero Ultrawide) y si es posible que sea uno con certificación TÜV Rheinland. Ya que, por una cosa u otra, paso mucho tiempo delante de la pantalla.

*RATON:* También ya lo escogí con el compañero FER. He optado por un Razer Viper 8Khz

https://www.razer.com/es-es/gaming/mice/razer-viper-8khz

*TECLADO:* Razer Huntsman V2 TKL con switches óptico-lineales.

https://www.razer.com/es-es/gaming-keyboards/Razer-Huntsman-V2-Tenkeyless/RZ03-03940900-R311

*ALFOMBRILLA:* Esto aún no lo tengo decidido. Me gustaría una de calidad como me comento FER, de tamaño XXL. Y que tenga una superficie con una resistencia ideal para jugar. Ni que resbale mucho ni que se pegue mucho. Acepto sugerencias 

*HEADSETS:* Pues aquí, si no me recomendais nada nuevo, esto entre ir a lo “normalito” y comprar unos Logitech G Pro X , o tirar la casa por la ventara e ir directamente por unos BeyerDynamic MMX 300 2ª generación, que en su web los tienen en oferta: https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/mmx-300.html

*SAI:* Como aún no sé de cuanta potencia será la fuente y otros detalles, aún no sé de que potencia tendría que ser. Pero me gustaría que me comentarais algunos modelos buenos, con buenas protecciones, de calidad y completo. Decir, que aquí no busco tanto la capacidad de la batería, como las protecciones que lleve y la calidad del mismo. Es decir, no necesito que si se va la luz, la batería me aguante más de 1 o 2 minutos. Que es el tiempo que tardaría en apagarlo. Prefiero poco tiempo de batería y a cambio mayores y mejores protecciones.

*SILLA:* Aquí es complicado, porque sé que esto es muy personal. Así que quizá lo mejor sería que me recomendarais marcas y yo a me pondría en contacto con ellos, para explicarles que necesito exactamente y que me aconsejan. Porque el tema es que por temas de salud, me iría bien una con todas las comodidades que llevan las “gaming”, pero estéticamente no es que me gusten mucho. Por lo que me gustaría más una silla de estética sobria y elegante, pero con todas las comodidades y opciones de configuración que ofrece una gaming. A ver que me podéis decir sobre este tema.

*PENDRIVES USB:* Necesito varios pendrives USB, porque vengo de utilizar toda la vida los CD y los DVD. Solo tengo un pendrive y lo tengo en uso. Así que necesitaría varios y que sean de calidad, fiables, seguros, etc. Básicamente necesitaría esto:

2 usb de 8GB para poner las ISO y tal (Windows, office, etc)
3 usb de 16GB. 1 también para algunas ISO’s más grandes, y los otros para copias de seguridad extra.
2 usb de 32GB para copias de seguridad extra.
1 usb de 64GB para transportar datos.


*OTROS VARIOS*


Un soporte VESA de buena calidad para el monitor. Pero me gustaría algún sitio donde pudiera escoger entre distintos tipos… Para ver si tiro por uno que vaya directo a la pared o uno que se agarre al borde de la mesa.
Un soporte para los Headsets. Lo mismo que con la silla, como esto es algo muy personal y va a gustos, pues si me podéis decir una tienda donde tengan un amplio catalogo… Y luego yo ya miraré a ver cual me gusta más.
Que alcohol isopropilico me recomendáis? Que marca? Esto caduca o se puede guardar durante años?
Paños de micro fibra de calidad.
Con que producto limpiáis vuestros monitores? Algún producto de calidad especifico para esto? Que no sea un típico limpia cristales.
Soporte interno para el peso de la gráfica.
Si tuviese que escoger una pasta térmica porque la que trae la RL escogida no vale mucho la pena, cual me recomendaríais así de calidad? Yo esto entre el Prolimatech PK-3 o la Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme 2gr. Cual me recomendáis sin entrar en el metal líquido? Una de estas que os comento, o hay alguna otra mejor según vosotros?


Por último, solo recordaros que por favor me expliquéis todo bien, argumentadome vuestras elecciones o cambios de productos.

Bueno, creo que eso es todo. Si veo que me he dejado algo, ya editaré.

Gracias a todos de antemano.

EDITO: Se me fue la cabeza con la cpu y la placa base. Veo que no necesito tanto, y además me disparaban mucho el precio. Así que he cambiado a una Asus B660-F y a una cpu 12700K o KF. Sé que con este chipset no puedo hacer OC a ese procesador, pero lo escojo igualmente porque tiene unas frecuencias de stock bastante más altas que las versiones no K. Y sobretodo para jugar, si que me interesan una frecuencias altas.


----------



## FerentZ (2 Jul 2022)

Por lo que veo quieres irte a DDR5 ya con los nuevos procesadores, mi pregunta, tienes prisa en tenerlo ahora o puede esperar? Tanto Intel como AMD van a sacar nuevos proces a final de año si no me equivoco con DDR5 y seguramente mas pulidos que los que salieron ahora








						Intel Raptor Lake desvelado: 24 núcleos y 32 hilos llegan este año
					

Intel Raptor Lake ya es enseñado oficialmente por la marca con hasta 24 núcleos y 32 hilos, soporte LGA1700, PCIe 5.0 y DDR5.



					www.profesionalreview.com


----------



## AlexCC (2 Jul 2022)

Gracias por responder @FerentZ 
A ver, yo prisa no tendría si tuviese un PC para ir tirando. El problema es que el PC antiguo me petó. Y esperar 4 o 5 meses sin PC....
Pero no hay problema con esto, Por eso he escogido la placa mas "top" dentro de ese chipset, porque mi idea es que en cuanto salgan los Raptor Lake, que vendrán con mejoras de cache, de soporte de memoria DDR5 mejoradas, etc. Vender este e ir a por un Raptor Lake. Y con esa placa y escogiendo una buena fuente, creo que estaré bien preparado para hacer el cambio, tanto de cpu, como de gpu si salen bien y no salen a unos precios desorbitados. 
AMD lo descarto, porque tendría que comprar algo AM4, que aunque no está muerta, no me da tantas opciones de actualizar en el futuro. Tendría que esperar a finales de año para comprar una placa AM5. Y por tanto, esperar 4 o 5 meses sin PC y luego rezar para que no salgan a un precio muy alto, tanto cpu como placas base.
Esa es mi estrategia. No se que te parece.


----------



## FerentZ (4 Jul 2022)

Buenas, aqui tiens mis sugerencias para que te hagas una idea, ya puedes ir cambiando a gustos que veas

Presupuesto PC
Se que has dicho Corsair no pero en fuentes... no me queda otra
www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/Ec0a473bB

SAI
SAI APC +1000VA +700W

Sillas, Noblechair, Herman Miller

USBs
los de Samsung por ejemplo, o lexar
con lo baratos que estan los de 128gb puedes pillar varios

en cuanto a HDDS, yo ya tiraria por un NAS y te ahorras ruidos y lios de cables en el PC

Soporte monitor
https://www.amazon.es/BONTEC-Pantalla-Inclinación-Giratoria-Ajustable/dp/B08QR7CWLJ/r

Soporte GPU

https://www.amazon.es/NewZC-Aleación-ajustable-computadora-escritorio-Negro/dp/B09Q8LTC9P/

soporte Headset 

https://www.amazon.es/Auriculares-New-Bee-Resistente-Antideslizante/dp/B082G41WPN/

microfibra la que quieras

liquido de limpiapantallas, a mi me esta yendo muy bien https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00066IHV2/

pasta termica

https://www.amazon.es/Noctua-NT-H2-Pasta-termoconductora-Rendimiento/dp/B07MZ45X9G/


Sobre los Discos duros, yo miraria un NAS la verdad, pero si no quieres complicarte e investigar mucho con todo el rollo de configurar... pues

por ejemplo https://www.amazon.es/Western-Digital-Blue-6000-Serial/dp/B07MYKZGVX/

https://www.amazon.es/Seagate-FireCuda-Iluminación-Servicios-STKL5000400/dp/B08Y1S6R1V/


----------



## AlexCC (5 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches @FerentZ

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y por el tiempo en seleccionar todos los productos.

Voy a comentarte algunas cosas:
​- Sobre la configuración del PC (Por cierto, el configurador de Pccomponentes no va bien eh, no deja escoger la mayoría de los  productos. Por ejemplo en cajas si pones Be quiet, solo sale esa que has puesto. Y en fuentes, si pones Be quiet o Seasonic, no sale ninguna):​​´- Esa RAM no me gusta. Esto buscando exactamente alguno de los modelos que puse en esa imagen, con baja latencia. Aunque tenga que     comprarla aparte o sola en otra tienda. El tema es que no la encuentro. Solo encontré la de 6400Mhz CL32, como puse en mi primer mensaje. Era para ver si me podías ayudar a encontrar uno de esos modelos.​​- Sobre la RL que me has puesto, tengo algunas dudas. Es realmente mejor que todas las que puse en mi lista de pre selección, o la elegiste por un tema de disponibilidad o algo así? (Por el tema que te comentaba que el configurador no va bien y no muestra muchos productos). Lo digo porque, justamente ayer estaba mirando Tom's Hardware, y vi que ponen como las mejores en cuanto a rendimiento la Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360R RGB (incluso por encima de la Kraken X73 RGB, que he visto en muchos sitios que es considerada la gran "bestia") y la Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora PRO 360. Y en vuestra web, leí que la Artic Liquid Freezer II 360 era una de las mejores opciones en relación calidad/rendimiento/precio.​​Entonces, mi duda es: Porque la elección de esa Asus ROG? Podrías argumentarmelo técnicamente, por favor? Para yo saber el porque y de paso aprender un poco más. Por cierto, veo que hay una ROG Ryujin 360 II, pero no les veo ninguna diferencia entre la I y la II. Como no sea la generación de la bomba Asetek...​​- La caja, voy a escoger la Be quiet Silent Base 802 en vez de esa que me has puesto. Que de hecho, la que me has puesto es la única que deja escoger el configurador. Que opinas? Supongo que bien, no? Es de una gama mayor. Comentamelo por favor.​​- Sobre el disco duro... Pensé en lo del NAS, la verdad. Pero es que se me hace una montaña, porque en la vida he tocado uno. Además del coste extra del NAS, los discos, etc. Y después configurarlo y todo, que como digo nunca lo he hecho. Y la verdad, me es más fácil y cómodo, tener uno interno, porque lo usaré constantemente para el tema multimedia y para copias de seguridad. Y tener otro a parte externo, desconectado del equipo y de la red, con una copia de las copias de seguridad, valga la redundancia.​​Y sobre que tipo de disco interno poner, he descartado totalmente los WD Blue y los Seagate Barracuda, por ser discos con grabación SMR, que además de ser más lentos, he leído que pueden tener menos fiabilidad con los datos grabados. Así que he decidido ir a por el WD Red Plus o el Seagate Ironwolf, que son para NAS y con tecnología de grabación CMR. Solo me falta escoger cual de los dos y que capacidad. Por lo que he visto, creo que la mejor opción precio/capacidad, la veo en los 4TB. Estando tanto el WD Red plus como el Seagate Ironwolf, a unos 90 y pico euros ambos.​​La pregunta aquí es: Cual de los dos me recomiendas y porque? Y si ves alguno de 5 o 6 TB, con una mejor relación capacidad/precio, siempre hablando de estos modelos para NAS con grabación CMR.​​- Sobre el disco duro externo, solo me has puesto ese Firecuda, que además de tener demasiada capacidad, es muy caro. Para el externo, necesito algo parecido al interno en cuanto a durabilidad, seguridad, fiabilidad, etc. Pero no tanta capacidad, porque ahí no van archivos multimedia ni archivos grandes. Solo copias de seguridad, que en mi caso ocupan muy poco, porque la mayoría son archivos de office, fotos, etc. Preferiria uno de alta calidad con lo comentado antes (durabilidad, seguridad, fiabilidad, etc.), grabación CMR también, etc. Pero de menor tamaño... Por ejemplo con 2TB tengo para toda la vida de poner copias de seguridad. A ver si me puedes poner 2 o 3 opciones con estas especificaciones, por favor.​​- Sobre el SSD, solo una cosa: Porque has escogido el WD Black SN850 por encima del Samsung 980 PRO? es porque el configurador no te dejaba, o realmente crees mejor el WD? Porque están prácticamente al mismo precio y yo tengo entendido que el Samsung 980 PRO es de lo mejorcito a día de hoy, no? Comentamelo, por favor.​​- Y por ultimo (Sobre el PC), la fuente de alimentación. No me has comentado nada sobre la duda que planteaba. Y por otra parte, no quiero nada Corsair (Posiblemente te paso lo del error del configurador, que no deja seleccionar ninguna fuente de marcas como Be quiet o Seasonic). Una Be quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum es peor que esa corsair? Y una Seasonic Prime TX de las nuevas con sus 12 añitos de garantía? Primero aclaremos esto, y luego hablamos de la potencia, según lo que me comentes de esas dudas que tengo.​​-EDIT: Ahora me he dado cuenta que se te ha pasado este tema:​"En relación con las cajas, quisiera también comprar ventiladores de 14mm extra para tener un excelente flujo de aire. Prefiero un poco más de ruido y una buena ventilación, que no al revés. Para este caso he pensado que para las cajas Be quiet comprar los Silent wings 3 High Speed PWM o unos Pure Wings 2 High Speed PWM, que dan mayor flujo de airo (CFM) a cambio de un poco más de ruido y un poco menos de presión estatica. Y si escojo una caja Fractal, unos Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM. O me recomendáis alguna otra marca o modelo, independientemente de la caja que escoja? Cuales?​También un HUB de calidad (en caso que la caja no lo traiga) para conectar bastantes ventiladores." (En este caso sí que lleva, pero es un controlador bastante limitado y sencillo)​






Hasta aquí las dudas de lo que es el PC en si mismo.
Vamos con los periféricos y extras:

- Primer sobre el periférico más importante, el monitor. No sé si te has fijado, pero ese modelo está desapareciendo de las tiendas... Ya no puedo encontrarlo en ninguna tienda, ni en Amazon (ni tan solo sale sin stock), ni nada. Ni en Pccomponentes, que fue el link que me pasaste tú la primera vez. Será que lo están retirando por alguna cosa? Yo he intentado buscar información al respeto, pero no he visto nada... Sabes algo?​​Y por otra parte, viendo que se está retirando de las tiendas y que es posible que no vuelva, puedes proponerme algunas alternativas de calidad, con los criterios y especificaciones que puse en el primer mensaje?​Yo he estado mirando un poco y he encontrado este ASUS ROG Swift PG279QM. Pero está aún más caro que el Aorus que me propusiste tú. Si tú puedes proporcionarme algunas alternativas de calidad, con un buen panel IPS, con las caracteristicas que busco y con un precio similar Al Aorus ese o incluso un poco menos, estaría de lujo.​​- Sobre el soporte de monitor, soporte de gpu, soporte de headset y liquido de pantalla, todo perfecto. Me han gustado mucho tus elecciones. Especialmente el soporte de monitor, que se ve muy robusto y de calidad. Que es algo que me preocupaba, porque no quería comprar cualquier cosa y que luego el brazo se doblase o lo que fuese. Todo esto, genial! MUCHAS GRACIAS!​​- Los paños de micro fibras. Podrías ponerme algún link a algún sitio, donde pueda escoger varios de distintos tamaños? Y que sean de calidad, claro. También para el alcohol isopropilico, que se te olvido.​​- Tema SAI. Con ese SAI cubriria un PC con una fuente de 1.000W (si al final decidimos eso), el monitor, disco externo, sistema de altavoces y algún periférico que se me olvide ahora mismo? Sobre la marca no tengo dudas, la conozco. Y podrías ponerme un link a este modelo en concreto? Gracias.​​- Sobre sillas. Esas marcas que me has puesto, me suenan a muy caras... Alguna marca que tenga lo que yo busco, y sea de un nivel más.... Mundano, pero de calidad? Si no, donde puedo encontrar esas marcas a buen precio? Amazon? Algún otro sitio? Porque en sus webs, baratas no son.​​-  Por ultimo, los USB. Samnsung o Lexar, ok. Pero que modelos? Porque hay tropecientos! Puedes decirme modelos? Sin entrar en capacidades eh... Solo decir, pues de samsung este modelo y de Lexor este otro.​Y otra pregunta, los Sandisk, toshiba, kingston, etc. Que tal? Alguno vale la pena? Si es que sí, que modelos? Porque son los que más se ven por las tiendas.​​- Ah espera! No era la última, esta sí es lo es!  Puedes decirme un par (por decir un algo) de buenas marcas, marcas de calidad, de cables de red, y otro par de marcas de cables de video (HDMI, displayport,etc.). Marcas (tanto de cables de red como de video) que sepas que usan buenos materiales, conectores de calidad, cobre de calidad, con un AWG bajo (o sea cable más gordo), etc.  Por cierto, para cables HDMI, el máximo recomendable son 2 metros, verdad? O eran 5 metros? Y para el displayport hay un máximo recomendado?​​Bueno, creo que esto es todo, por el momento... 
Por favor, recuerda contestarme punto a punto y lo más exhaustivamente que puedas. Intentando contestar todas las dudas que tengo y dandome tu opinión del porque escoges una cosa u otra.

Muchas gracias Fer.

PD: Por cierto, pensaba que Breixo estaría por aquí, pero veo que no... Parece que solo está por la web y ya tampoco se pasa por aquí, no? Nada, me alegro que haya vuelto, aunque sea solo en la web escribiendo artículos. Es un gran profesional, sobretodo en tema fuentes.
​


----------



## FerentZ (10 Jul 2022)

Buenas compi, como comente alguna vez, yo solo aconsejo en base a mis experiencias y lo que yo crea que es lo adecuado e ideal, luego ya cada uno elige si le gusta o no o prefiere otra cosa, ni se mas que otros ni mi verdad es la absoluta. Por lo que yo pongo lo que yo creo que es lo conveniente, la decisión final es la del comprador que pone su dinero.
doy una serie de componentes y ya tu miras y comparas que es lo que puede ser mejor para ti o peor y a gustos.

RAM: no habrá tanta diferencia abismal por tener el cl un poco mas alto. si encuentras las de 28 pues bien también

De las RL que pones, pondría SILENT LOOP 2, si quieres con luces y rendimiento, la alphacool aurora pro, Arctic saca buenos componentes calidad precio.

Elegí la ASUS porque lleva ventiladores de Noctua, noctua es la reina de los ventiladores, gran rendimiento, silenciosos y muy buena durabilidad, caros pero te olvidas de ellos mucho tiempo

La silent base 802 es mastodóntica pero si quieres a por cajas enormes, como comente al principio, es a gustos ya, son cajas excelentes.

No tengo mucha experiencia en discos de NAS, @miguepr quien controla mas de ellos que tiene unos cuantos.


En general veo que estás muy seguro de los componentes que necesitas y detalles específicos, que con investigar y leer sobre ellos te estás enterando totalmente de los componentes que necesitas.

SSD, son similares ambos, el que mejor precio veas,


la be quiet y la seasonic estan a un precio muy alto, pero si no quieres Corsair, coge la mas barata

Ventiladores ya ocuparan los de la liquida y en el frontal pones los que esten en la parte de arriba, con eso lo tienes completo.

monitor https://www.amazon.es/LG-27GP850-B-2560x1440px-USB-Compatible/dp/B08VS8YG8H


El SAI que se puso es para 1000w 

silla al igual que quieres un monitor sin dañar los ojos, sillas de calidad para tu espalda, de calidad si quieres, pues hay que irse a las caras.
 baratas:  por ejemplo https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07NXWKMFT/









						Cable HDMI de 5 metros y 10 metros: ¿Pierden rendimiento?
					

En este tutorial vamos a abordar si hay diferencia real en un cable HDMI promedio de entre 5 y 10 metros y qué características buscar.



					www.profesionalreview.com


----------



## AlexCC (10 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes @FerentZ 

Como siempre, gracias por contestar y darme tu opinión y tus consejos. Entiendo lo que me comentas, y no hay problema, tu coméntame lo que sepas y lo que domines. Yo aprendo de todo lo que me dices, porque cada producto que me mencionas, lo busco, lo estudio, veo review, etc. Así que por eso no te preocupes.

Me quedan algunas cositas, pero voy a empezar por lo que esta ya decidido:

- La ram voy a por la 6000Mhz CL30. Ya he encontrado la forma de conseguirlas.​- La RL voy a por la Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360, porque me parece la mejor opción al tener radiador de cobre. Y ademas que en Tom's Hardware la dejan como la mejor junto con esa Cooler Master.​- El HDD Interno, me quedo con el WD Red plus, con grabación CMR.​- Los SSD, a por los Samsung 980 Pro. Aunque no es el mejor precio, me da que es un poco mejor y tampoco hay mucha diferencia (en Pccomponentes sí, pero en otros sitios no).​- La caja voy a coger la 802, aunque como bien dices, es muy grande. Pero la prefiero así. Mejor flujo de aire y como no tengo problema de espacio...​​Ahora voy a por las cosas que no me han quedado claro o no me has respondido (hago copiar/pegar en algunos casos). Pero antes, si me permites, déjame darte un consejo para llevar mejor el responder a mis mensajes. Porque soy consciente que son largos y densos   Lo que hago yo en estos casos, es abrir el hilo que tengo que contestar y aparte un word. Entonces hoy por ejemplo cojo los 2 o 3 primeros puntos que tengo que contestar, y los contesto de forma completa y detallada en el documento de word. Ahí cierro, y hasta otro momento o día. Al siguiente vuelvo a abrir hilo y word, y sigo con el siguiente punto desde donde lo dejé. Y así voy haciendo. Y cuando tengo todo contestado bien, cojo el word, lo copio todo y lo pongo en el hilo correspondiente. Así no me lio si hay muchos puntos (que es algo normal que pase), tampoco me dejo ningún punto sin contestar, y además no se me hace tan largo o cansado el tener que contestar tantas cosas. Ese es mi pequeño y humilde consejo para llevar mejor mis tochos de mensajes 
Ahora, ahí van los temas:

- Sobre el disco duro externo, solo me has puesto ese Firecuda, que además de tener demasiada capacidad, es muy caro. Para el externo, necesito algo parecido al interno en cuanto a durabilidad, seguridad, fiabilidad, etc. Pero no tanta capacidad, porque ahí no van archivos multimedia ni archivos grandes. Solo copias de seguridad, que en mi caso ocupan muy poco, porque la mayoría son archivos de office, fotos, etc. Preferiría uno de alta calidad con lo comentado antes (durabilidad, seguridad, fiabilidad, etc.), grabación CMR también, etc. Pero de menor tamaño... Por ejemplo con 2TB tengo para toda la vida de poner copias de seguridad. A ver si me puedes poner 2 o 3 opciones con estas especificaciones, por favor.​​- Los Ventiladores si que los voy a necesitar, porque aunque la RL me ocupa los 3 de arriba, me quedan 2 huecos para poner ventiladores (Arriba no vienen ventiladores de fabrica). Y como ya he comentado, quiero el máximo flujo de aire para la mejor refrigeración posible. Asi que... Cual de los dos, teniendo en cuenta que prefiero refrigeración de caja a silencio (Aunque he visto que han salido los Silent Wings 4 / PRO, pero aún no he mirado especificaciones):​






- la fuente de alimentación. No me has comentado nada sobre la duda que planteaba (compra a futuro para las nuevas generaciones o no).  Primero aclaremos esto, y luego hablamos de la potencia, según lo que me comentes de esas dudas que tengo.​​- El monitor me lo he estado mirando y me parece bastante por debajo del nivel del  AORUS FI27Q-X 27 o del ASUS ROG Swift PG279QM (O esa es mi sensación). Me podrías ofrecer o recomendar otras opciones de más calidad? Por favor.​​- Lo del SAI sigo sin entenderlo muy bien... Porque si pongo una fuente de 1.000W, más altavoces, más monitor, más discos externos, más alguna cosa más que ahora se me olvide, pues me paso de los 1.000 de sobras. Y la otra cosa, puedes ponerme *links a los modelos que me comentes, por favor*?​​- Sobre las sillas, entiendo lo que me dices. Pero es que las Herman miller esas se van a 1.000€ e incluso más. Eso es una barbaridad para mi. Las Noblechair están mejor en este sentido. Lo que te preguntaba, es alguna marca tipo Noblechair, pero más económica. Pero la que me has puesto ahora, no me gusta nada... Quiero una así bien acolchada y bien cómoda. Y eso es de rejilla con un reposa cervicales bastante básico y también de rejilla. *Lo que te pedía es algo como lo que me pusiste primero, pero un poco más económico (Otras marcas).* Pero sin ir a esto último que me has puesto. Y sobre todo, si conocías alguna tienda o *sitio donde pudiese comprar, por ejemplo las noblechair, pero más económicas que en su propia web.* Que generalmente los precios de la web de los fabricantes, son mas caros que en distribuidores o tiendas finales. Tu ponme las marcas de calidad (sin llegar a las Herman Miller esas) y yo ya buscare los modelos que se adapten mejor a mis necesidades y problemas de salud, no te preocupes.​​-  Los paños de micro fibras. Podrías ponerme algún link a algún sitio, donde pueda escoger varios de distintos tamaños? Y que sean de calidad, claro. También para el alcohol isopropilico, que se te olvido.​​- Sobre los cables de red y de vídeo, me has puesto un articulo sobre la longitud del HDMI. Pero yo, básicamente te preguntaba por marcas de calidad, que tu sepas que usan buenos materiales, conectores de calidad, cobre de calidad, con un AWG bajo (o sea cable más gordo), etc. Luego lo de la longitud del cable, era más un "extra" o una curiosidad. Lo que me interesa es saber marcas de calidad, que usen buenos materiales y componentes, tanto para red como par vídeo. Por ejemplo, recuerdo que antes, no se que marca era conocida por usar un cobre de muy alta calidad y pureza.​​- Los USB. Samsung o Lexar que me has recomendado, ok. Pero que modelos? Porque hay tropecientos! Puedes decirme modelos? Sin entrar en capacidades eh... Solo decir, pues de samsung este modelo y de Lexor este otro.​Y otra pregunta, los Sandisk, toshiba, kingston, etc. Que tal? Alguno vale la pena? Si es que sí, que modelos? Porque son los que más se ven por las tiendas.​
- Sobre la alfombrilla (que se me olvidó en el anterior mensaje), he pensado que ya que el teclado y el ratón son Razer, igual estaría bien que la alfombrilla también lo fuera. Que te parecen las Razer? Son de calidad? He estado mirando en su web, y estas me parecen interesantes, pero no se distinguir sus características. Yo busco algo de calidad, que sea rapida, pero que al mismo tiempo tenga algo de resistencia para tener control, y que sea de tamaño grande, claro. Que cubra teclado y ratón. Y no se cual es la mejor superficie para eso. En fin, he seleccionado estas. Mírate por favor sus especificaciones y dime cual se adapta mejor a lo que estoy buscando:​- Razer Strider: https://www.razer.com/es-es/gaming/mouse/mats/razer-strider​







						Razer Strider - XXL | Mats
					

Alfombrilla de ratón para móvil




					www.razer.com
				


​- Razer Gigantus V2 XXL (Hay la 3XL, pero me parece mucho ya). Pero veo que no lleva bordes cosidos, y el color verde ese del lateral y la zona inferior, no me gusta mucho... No es muy elegante que digamos:​https://www.razer.com/es-es/gaming-mouse-mats/razer-gigantus-v2/RZ02-03330400-R3M1#specs​







						Soft, Large Mouse Pads - The Razer Gigantus Range
					

Gaming mouse pad range available in different sizes, featuring micro-weave cloth surface, high-density rubber foam, and anti-slip rubber base.




					www.razer.com
				


​Si por lo que sea no son de tu agrado o no cumplen con la calidad que tu crees que deberían tener, dímelo por favor. Y si puedes ponerme algunas opciones, pues te lo agradecería.​​- Por último, pero no menos importante, un tema que he visto últimamente y que me preocupa un poco: Es cierto esto de que los Alder lake se doblan un poco con este nuevo socket? Y que eso hace que se pierda efectividad térmica? Y si es así, que opinas de estos marcos que se venden para remplazar el socket y evitar este doblamiento? Valen la pena? Es cierto que anulan la garantía?​​​Bueno, creo que esto es todo.

Como siempre, gracias por tu tiempo y tus consejos.

​


----------



## FerentZ (15 Jul 2022)

otra alternativa de HDD externo https://www.amazon.es/WD-My-Book-Externo-sobremesa/dp/B01LZHJ77Q/r

Ventilador, el que mas airflow veas, en este caso el 4

Fuente, con una de 1000w tienes para un monton de tiempo, no se en el futuro como sera, pero deberia sobrar para muchos años

De sillas te puse una de calidad por 150€, https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07NXWKMFT/ creo que es un precio correcto para una silla completa comoda y de calidad

Sobre SAI no conozco las cosas, se por indicaciones de Baloca que ira bien con 1000wal final el sai es para que guardes tus cosas unos minutos y apagues, no seguir usandolo. eso ya son sistemas mucho mas caros

El monitor de LG es igual e incluso superior en algunos aspectos que los otros dos. no hay que dejarse engañar por el precio solo.

microfibra la que quieras te indique mas arriba, son todas practicamente lo mismo https://www.amazon.es/Vileda-1-Bayeta-Microfibre-Ultrafresh/dp/B07SM8ZJ9Z/

liquido de limpiapantallas, a mi me esta yendo muy bien https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00066IHV2/

USB https://www.amazon.es/Samsung-Flash-Drive-Champagne-Silver/dp/B07FB4H6Z4/r

Las alfombrillas de marca me parecen super caras, mucha magia no tendran salvo el marketing, compra la que mas te guste.

thermalright saco herramienta para que no se doblen los alder lake  *Thermalright LGA1700-BCF*


----------



## AlexCC (23 Jul 2022)

Buenos días @FerentZ

Como siempre, gracias por tu respuesta. Pero voy a comentarte unas cosillas, porque creo que con los mensajes tan largos que escribo y la cantidad de cosas que te he consultado, te has liado un poco. Así que voy a comentártelo reseñando tus comentarios.

*



			otra alternativa de HDD externo https://www.amazon.es/WD-My-Book-Externo-sobremesa/dp/B01LZHJ77Q/r

Hacer clic para expandir...

*Aquí el tema es que WD en discos duros externos no me da mucha confianza, porque ocultan toda la información del disco que va dentro. Incluso escribí a WD, y no quieren dar los datos de que disco va dentro y sus caracteristicas. Por ejemplo, grabación CMR, SMR, etc. Y no me fio mucho.
Pordría ser uno que yo pudiese saber que disco va dentro y su información tecnica? Que sea seguro, resistente, duradero y con grabación CMR.

*



			Ventilador, el que mas airflow veas, en este caso el 4
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Ok, de estos, el silent wings 4 pro sería el mejor, no? Entendido. Entones, una última duda, si para ponerlo en la caja, lo mejor es que tenga más flujo de aire, que te parecería un Fractal design Venturi HF-14? Tiene unos 20 CFM más, a costa de bastante menos presión estática. Y es bastante más económico que el silent wings 4 pro. Como lo ves? Es importante esa diferencia de presión estática para un ventilador de caja? O esó sería más por si quieres ponerlos para un radiador?





*



			Fuente, con una de 1000w tienes para un monton de tiempo, no se en el futuro como sera, pero deberia sobrar para muchos años
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Aquí, a parte del tema de la potencia, que ya esta más o menos claro, el tema que te preguntaba, era otro. Concretamente este (Te hago copiar/pegar):
Unaopción que sería comprar ya una fuente preparada para las futuras RTX 4000, por si salieran muy buenas en cuanto a rendimiento y no muy caras. Y por otro lado, me preocupa comprar ahora una fuente de esas características y de tanta potencia, porque seguramente de aquí a que salgan las RTX 4000, ya habrán salido muchas y mejores fuentes con el conector PCI 5.0 e incluso preparadas para el ATX3.0. Que ademas, dicen que soportaran mucho mejor los picos de consumo.

Entonces, las 2 opciones que te planteo y entre las que dudo, son estas:
- Comprar ahora una fuente de mucha potencia (de 1000W para arriba), dejando el equipo ya preparado para las futuras RTX4000.​- O comprar una ahora que simplemente vaya bien con el equipo que voy a montar(850W), y esperar a que salgan las RTX4000, para mirar las nuevas fuentes que ya estén en el mercado con todas esas nuevas tecnologias y tal. Y que además, dicen que soportaran mejor los picos de consumo.​
Este era mi duda en este tema.

*



			Sobre SAI no conozco las cosas, se por indicaciones de Baloca que ira bien con 1000wal final el sai es para que guardes tus cosas unos minutos y apagues, no seguir usandolo. eso ya son sistemas mucho mas caros
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Sobre el SAI, a mi lo que me interesa, no es tanto la bateria y el tiempo que tengo para poder guardar y apagar el equipo, como la cantidad y calidad de las protecciones que tenga. No sé si aquí entonces sería mejor ir a por un estabilizador, en vez del SAI. O directamente ir a por algun tipo de regletas de esas que llevan incoprporado protecciones contra picos de tensión, caídas de tensión, fluctuaciones de voltaje, etc.

*



			De sillas te puse una de calidad por 150€, https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07NXWKMFT/ creo que es un precio correcto para una silla completa comoda y de calidad
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Aquí hay otra confusión. Yo no te decía que esta que me habías puesto fuera mala o no tuviese calidad. Lo que te decía, es que para mis necesidades, debido a mi situación tan particular, para mi no era una buena opción, al ser todo el respaldo duro (de rejilla). Pero no te decía que fuera mala en términos generales. A mucha gente seguro que le va de lujo y es de una gran calidad. Pero para mi situación, esa en concreto no me va bien. *Y por eso, en el primer mensaje, ponía que para no haceros perder tiempo, que me comentarais marcas de calidad, y yo ya contactaría con la marca y hablaría con algún asesor suyo, para que una vez sepa mi situación, me recomiende la mejor opción.*
Y lo que te preguntaba en mi segundo mensaje, son basicamente dos cosas:
1- Noblechair me gusta, pero en su web es todo muy caro. Si conocías o podías decirme webs donde comprar sus productos de forma mas económica.​2- Otras marcas mas, que no fueran tipo como las Herman Miller esas, donde una silla vale más de 1.000€.​
Simplemente esto, sitios donde comprar noblechair a mejores precios y otras marcas de calidad, sin llegar al punto ese de Herman Miller. Pues por el estilo de noblechair o un poco por debajo, pero sin perder mucha calidad. *Repito, solo las webs o las marcas*, después el modelo ya lo consultare yo con algún asesor de la marca que finalmente escoja o que mejor se adapte a mi situación.

*



			El monitor de LG es igual e incluso superior en algunos aspectos que los otros dos. no hay que dejarse engañar por el precio solo.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*A ver, sobre este tema, no lo decía precisamente por el precio. Como bien sabes, te comenté que soy una persona que cuando me recomiendan algo, aparte de que me gusta que me digan el porque (para yo aprender y luego no repreguntar), también miro la pagina del producto, reviews, videos de youtube, etc. Para informarme, y saber que me han recomendado, si es lo que más se ajusta a lo que busco y sobretodo la calidad.
Bien, tu me dices que este monitor es igual o incluso superior al Aorus FI27Q-X y que Asus ROG Swift ROG PG279QM. Me gustaría que me dijeras porque y en que te basas. La explicación técnica de esa afirmación.
Aparte, yo te voy a decir porque a mi me parece de menor calidad, independientemente del precio:
Primero, menos frecuencia de actualización, este es obvio. Segundo, he visto en varias reviews, que la velocidad anunciada no es la "normal" y que cuando activas la "súper velocidad" (1ms), empieza mostrar una especie de efecto raro, que viene a ser algo así como un ghosting pero al reves. Tercera, he visto en muchos sitios que es una pantalla que sufre mucho de fugas de luz. Lo sé, en general los paneles IPS sufren de eso, pero he visto que este, especialmente lo sufre mucho. He leído de gente que lo ha tenido que cambiar muchas veces. Y había una cuarta cosa, que ahora mismo no recuerdo que era, porque ya hace días que me miré las reviews y todo el tinglado. Pero en cuanto me acuerde, edito y lo pongo.
EDIT: Ya me acordé del 4º punto! El LG no dispone de certificación TÜV Rheinland, o al menos yo no he sabido verlo en la web oficial del producto. Cosa que si tienen tanto el Aorus como el Asus.

*



			microfibra la que quieras te indique mas arriba, son todas practicamente lo mismo
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*


> *https://www.amazon.es/Vileda-1-Bayeta-Microfibre-Ultrafresh/dp/B07SM8ZJ9Z/*


https://www.amazon.es/Vileda-1-Bayeta-Microfibre-Ultrafresh/dp/B07SM8ZJ9Z/?tag=profesionalre-21
Gracias por el link! Anteriormente no me habías indicado ninguna en concreto. Pero a lo que me refería, era si me podías pasar algun link o algo, donde pudiese comprar varias de diferentes formas y tamaños, y que fueran de calidad. Porque, por ejemplo, no voy a usar uno del mismo tamaño para limpiar la pantalla, que para quitar la pasta termica de la cpu o de la gpu, cuando quiera cambiarla. Aunque fuera un link de un carrefour o una cosa así, me da igual. O de una tienda del sector, tipo pccomponentes u otra parecida.

*



			liquido de limpiapantallas, a mi me esta yendo muy bien https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00066IHV2/

Hacer clic para expandir...

*Esto ya me lo habías puesto... Supongo que esto será fruto del caos generado por mis mensajes tan largos en los que pregunto tantas cosas. 

Lo que sí me falta, es el alcohol isopropilico. Si no quieres buscarme el link, dime una marca de calidad y listo.

*



			USB
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*


> *https://www.amazon.es/Samsung-Flash-Drive-Champagne-Silver/dp/B07FB4H6Z4/r*


https://www.amazon.es/Samsung-Flash-Drive-Champagne-Silver/dp/B07FB4H6Z4/r?tag=profesionalre-21
Bueno, aquí más que el link a un producto, te pedía basicamente el nombre de los modelos de Samsung y Lexor, que son buenos, fiables, etc. Si puedes dime modelos de las 2 marcas, que cumplan con lo que busco.
Y a parte, la otra pregunta que quedó sin contestar:
"Los Sandisk, toshiba, kingston, etc. Que tal? Alguno vale la pena? *Si es que sí, que modelos?* Porque son los que más se ven por las tiendas. "


*



			Las alfombrillas de marca me parecen super caras, mucha magia no tendran salvo el marketing, compra la que mas te guste.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Aquí me has dejado un poco parado, porque yo te escribo para saber tu opinión, y me dices que coja la que mas me guste a mi...  Precisamente lo que quería era saber tu opinión. Dime por favor, de las 2 cual te parece mejor. Y si las de marca te parecen caras, dime algunas que tengan las características que busco (Si pueden ser varias opciones, comentándome las diferencias, mejor): Algo de calidad, que sea rápida, pero que al mismo tiempo tenga algo de resistencia para tener control. Por eso elejí la Razer Strider, porque ví que combina las dos cosas. Esto pone en la descripción:

"Experimenta una fusión de movimientos hábiles y control preciso con la Razer Strider, una alfombrilla híbrida para ratón que combina el deslizamiento de una superficie dura con la naturaleza enrollable y portátil de una base suave. Diseñada para ofrecer lo mejor de ambos mundos"

"Alfombrilla híbrida suave/dura. Para disfrutar de lo mejor de ambos mundos. Elaborada para ofrecer el equilibrio óptimo entre velocidad y control, con un deslizamiento ligero para movimientos rápidos y un sólido poder de detención para una precisión consistente."

*



			thermalright saco herramienta para que no se doblen los alder lake  Thermalright LGA1700-BCF
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Gracias por la recomendación del producto. Ya conocía este y el que han sacado la gente de Thermal Grizzly. Pero lo que venía a preguntarte, es basicamente tu opinión sobre si valen la pena o no. Si sabes si pasa en todos los modelos o marcas de placas. Si es verdad que se pierde la garantia, si la diferencia termica es notable, etc. Yo he leido que es de unos 10º, pero tambien he leido que no pasa en todos los modelos de placas o en todas las marcas... Entonces, quería saber un poco tu opinión sobre el tema. La tuya y la de todo el mundo que pase por aquí y haya tratado con este socket.

*Por último, algo que quedó sin responder:*
Sobre los cables de red y de vídeo, me has puesto un articulo sobre la longitud del HDMI. Pero yo, básicamente te preguntaba por marcas de calidad, que tu sepas que usan buenos materiales, conectores de calidad, cobre de calidad, con un AWG bajo (o sea cable más gordo), etc. Luego lo de la longitud del cable, era más un "extra" o una curiosidad. Lo que me interesa es saber marcas de calidad, que usen buenos materiales y componentes, tanto para red como par vídeo. Por ejemplo, recuerdo que antes, no se que marca era conocida por usar un cobre de muy alta calidad y pureza.

Bueno, creo que esto es todo.
Espero que organizándolo así con tus respuestas, quede mas claro. Que entiendo que con todo lo que escribo y todo lo que pregunto, a veces te puedas confundir o dejar cosas sin contestar.

Por favor, mira de leértelo con calma y tranquilidad, y contestarme todo lo más detallado que puedas. Porque sino, es que veo que vamos a entrar en un bucle de pregunta/respuesta, en el que a mi no me queda claro lo que me dices, porque no entras al detalle y a comentarme el "porque" de las cosas, y voy a estar repreguntando lo mismo en varios mensajes. Y esto tambien te hará perder tiempo a ti, releyendo las mismas preguntas una y otra vez. Así que, creo que es mejor hacerlo una vez, pero despacio y tranquilamente, que no rápido y que luego, dentro de 2 días te vuelva a escribir las mismas preguntas con otro tocho de mensaje...  

Gracias @FerentZ

Un saludo.


----------



## AlexCC (5 Ago 2022)

Buenas @FerentZ

Cuando puedas, dime algo por favor. Que de cara a la semana que viene, me gustaría empezar a comprar los componentes. Al menos los más importantes y básicos (Fuente, monitor, etc). Luego, los extras o los accesorios, ya no me viene de 1 semana.

Si por lo que sea, no puedes o no quieres seguir con mi hilo, dímelo también, por favor. Así intentaré buscar ayuda por algun otro lado.

Como siempre, gracias por tu tiempo y tu paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## FerentZ (7 Ago 2022)

Compi yo ya no se que decirte, te he comentado todas las piezas que creo convenientes y adecuadas a lo que solicitas, ya partiendo de esta base queda a tu elección lo que mas necesites y gustes.
como indique no conozco todos los componentes del mercado, busco las cosas e investigo en pos de lo que se solicita, ya algo mas extenso queda a manos de ti elegir el mínimo detalle que te guste
Animo y espero que te montes un pc que dure lo máximo posible


----------

